# Organophosphate poisoning



## dickie3625 (May 5, 2013)

Anyone else think its wise to have anticholenergic kits in preparation for exposure to nerve agents or organophosphate poisoning or exposure. Good to keep in car and at home i feel


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

dickie3625 said:


> Anyone else think its wise to have anticholenergic kits in preparation for exposure to nerve agents or organophosphate poisoning or exposure. Good to keep in car and at home i feel


I got them. But unsure how others would. 2pam kits are not readily sold to the public.


----------



## dickie3625 (May 5, 2013)

Thats true. That sux for them. I dont know why they arent sold to public. Guess itll be a great bartering tool if need be


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Never know when you will be hit with nerve gas.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

dickie3625 said:


> Thats true. That sux for them. I dont know why they arent sold to public. Guess itll be a great bartering tool if need be


They aren't sold because the components are medically regulated: valium is abused already as a schedule 3 drug. Atropine will bump your heart rate up about 80-100 beats in a few seconds and is no where near benign. Stupid people do stupid stuff. Military and civil defence keep enough around, but the risk isn't great enough that they need to be everywhere. It would just be a law suit waiting to happen. Farmer gets doused with pesticide, gives himself nerve agent treatment, dies of heart related condition while thinking he was going to save himself some money from avoiding the emergency room.

You cant buy mark I kits because of government regulations i believe. there is Pralidoxime/atropine autoinjector , but you still need a DEA or a prescription. If you work with organophosphates, these should be kept nearby as a saftey requirement. But if you working with alot of organophosphate, you're probably under scrutiny away for accountability of a potential hazardous product.


----------

